# iscsi and zfs problem -> auto size error



## zag (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello,
today I found a strange behavior of our ZFS storage and can't understand why this happened. Recently we migrated from FreeBSD version 9.1 to version 10.


```
FreeBSD hostname 10.0-RC5 FreeBSD 10.0-RC5 #0 r260540: Sun Jan 12 09:25:08 EET 2014     root@hostname.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

When we do snapshot zvol, clone and present the cloned ZVOl via iscsi the error is:


```
istgt_lu.c:1742:istgt_lu_add_unit: ***ERROR*** LU1: LUN0: Auto size error (/dev/zvol/pool/vol1)
istgt_lu.c:2151:istgt_lu_init: ***ERROR*** lu_add_unit() failed
istgt.c:2799:main: ***ERROR*** istgt_lu_init() failed
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/istgt: WARNING: failed to start istgt
```


```
ls -la /dev/zvol/pool/vol1
ls: /dev/zvol/pool/vol1 No such file or directory
```

but after the command 

```
zfs create -V 1Gb pool/vol1
```
everything is fine and 


```
[root@hostname ~]# ls -la /dev/zvol/pool/vol1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x470 Jan 28 14:47 /dev/zvol/pool/vol1
```

Before the update we haven't such issue. Please help. All ideas will be highly appreciated.


----------



## zag (Jan 29, 2014)

I found that it's a submitted bug: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=178999 but without official solution.


----------

